# A post no photographer ever wants to make....



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

Extremely long story short...due to a stalking incident, I had to relocate. I had just a few days to make the decision and plans. I had no job lined up, a temporary home with a spare room where they agreed to store my belongings...and a solid plan to do freelance photo shoots to support myself until I really got myself back together. 

Where I moved from, a ran a full time photo business. Had well over 25k in equip....it was my life.

Once I arrived here, it took my two weeks to find a room to rent in va beach. I was promised it would be a drama free, drunk free home and that couldn't have been farther from the truth. I refuse to live in, yet another, high stress situation. Over a course of one week I decided I'd rather sleep in my car than remain in that house. By some sort of "3am coffee at Wawa" magic, I met someone who took me in and has been the best thing that has ever happened to me. Ok, sappy crap aside...the weekend after I finally had a place to call "home" (this is 2 week after I had moved out of the house where my belongings were stored) we made arraignments to go pick it all up and bring it to va beach. 

When we arrived...I knew it was bad. All of my boxes had been ransacked...and once I dug through the remnants of my things....Every piece of my photo equipment was gone...a list far to long to type right now...tv, my sons xbox, games, blurays...you name it, if it had value, it was GONE. The tenants all played stupid with the cops like they had no idea what happened.

So the after effects...I have no cameras....I have no income...my once source of solace, gone. (Not having a pity party...more of a "how DARE someone do that to someones livelihood") I know someone will ask if it was insured..no..that was stupid on me, I know....even Gary Fong bitched me out over that one...lol. So now instead of making money, I'm spending borrowed money on lawyers for grand larceny charges. 

It's devastating...15 years of acquiring the "tools of the trade" for it to disappear over 2 weeks. But luckily, I have an amazing support system and I know stressing won't fix it, what's done is done and now I just have to roll with the punches to attempt to replace what I had built up.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm sorry you've had that experience. When you recover, I hope you'll take the "no insurance" thing to heart, because you now know from personal experience that, while it may SEEM like insurance is a luxury, it's not.

But on another point: If this had all happened to me as the result of a stalker…I think I wouldn't be posting anything at all on the internet for awhile, least of all something that even generally refers to said stalker.  You'd be absolutely amazed how one online clue can lead to another...


----------



## Designer (Feb 6, 2015)

Uh, help me understand this.  I presume you mean somebody else is the thief, not you.  But you say you are paying a lawyer "for grand larceny charges". 

What does that mean? 

Who is being charged?

If you are being charged with grand larceny, what did you do?  Did you steal somebody's stuff?


----------



## waday (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear all of that. Also sorry to hear it wasn't insured.

Good luck on the lawsuit.

As sm4him posted, and relating to your earlier post regarding your IG account, you may want to rethink posting such personal information online, unless your IG account has changed since all of this happened.

I've actually known several people (mostly through family/friends/hearsay) that have had very bad incidents with stalkers, several which led to physical violence and one which actually led to murder. Stalkers are no joke (which you are well aware), so be careful.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 6, 2015)

Either a candidate for the 'Darwin Award', Thorazine-Lithium treatment,or a scammer.   I simply don't believe that story.  No photographer with all those years experience, and equipment would go off in a car and leave the cameras in some hell hole.  Nope...phonier'n a three dollar bill.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> Uh, help me understand this.  I presume you mean somebody else is the thief, not you.  But you say you are paying a lawyer "for grand larceny charges".
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> ...




Also you don't pay a lawyer to file criminal charges.  ONLY a prosecutor may do that!   this whole thing smells like a Gulf shrimp boat in August.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2015)

Not belittling you or making light of the situation, but I find it hard to believe that you'd put all your worldly goods in a house full of complete strangers, then leave for a week.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Not belittling you or making light of the situation, but I find it hard to believe that you'd put all your worldly goods in a house full of complete strangers, then leave for a week.



I keep all my worldly goods in an apartment full of strangers every night. I also sleep there and call it home.

But yes.. $25,000 is quite a lot of someones net worth to leave unattended.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

Regarding said stalker, he is no longer a threat. I'm well aware of the ease of access to personal information on the internet and I assure you I am no longer in danger.

Regarding the charges, they are being filed on those who agreed to house my belongings due to the amount of evidence that they were responsible for the stolen items.

Regarding Didereaux, while I appreciate your kind words, I admittedly am quite ignorant to the correct legal terms that will be involved in this case. There will be lawyers involved and there will be costs involved. So my statement was still quite accurate. Secondly, no intelligent person would just hop in a car and have no money or other option to store my property with a person whom I've known for 3 years and trusted? Hind sight is 20-20. When your safety is on the line, you tend to have to make large, life-altering decisions with little time to think, plan or rationalize. So your theory that I am a candidate for the "Darwin Award" or in desperate need to be medicated is quite mature and sympathetic. I surely do appreciate it. As for your idea of me being a scammer....who, exactly, am I trying to scam by simply venting my devastation over an event that occurred in my life that some may empathize with. Not once did I ask for anything from anyone so I fail to see where a scamming motive lies. I'd appreciate it if you took your callous remarks and judgement elsewhere.

Good day, Sir.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

Perhaps I should have specified that the home where my belongings were kept was the home of a long-time, trusted friend. Who is, obviously, no longer held in that regard.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 6, 2015)

That's horrendous. I couldn't imagine if that happened to me. The person responsible should be tarred and feathered.


If you want, when you find out who's guilty, we could schedule an appointment. On the side of my photography business I'm a freelance tar-and-feathering master.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

How are your skills in breaking knee caps?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 6, 2015)

Good, but I charge extra for that. Gotta put food on the table after a long days work!!


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Feb 6, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Either a candidate for the 'Darwin Award', Thorazine-Lithium treatment,or a scammer.   I simply don't believe that story.  No photographer with all those years experience, and equipment would go off in a car and leave the cameras in some hell hole.  Nope...phonier'n a three dollar bill.



Where's the scam?


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

Some people are just miserable people and try to make everyone around them miserable as well. I pity people who try to dull my sparkle....cause it'll never happen.  Stuff is stuff...I have my family...reason enough to never go a day without smiles and laughter.


----------



## snerd (Feb 6, 2015)

Okie Dokie.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, I dont care how good of a friend someone is, Id never leave something that important to me stored at their house.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> Yeah, I dont care how good of a friend someone is, Id never leave something that important to me stored at their house.



That's kind of sad.  I have several very good friends that I trust completely.  

In this case it seems the OP went from one drama into another.  Sorry for your troubles OP.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Ignore the personal safety on the line part?


----------



## sleist (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm sorry for what you say you are going through.  Lots of demented souls in the world.

I've read your initial post several times and I'm  left wondering why you posted this here.
Are you looking for advice?  Free equipment?  Warning others not to do what you did?
Just trying to gauge how I should feel about this.

Is there a question here?


----------



## bribrius (Feb 6, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Lucryster said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I dont care how good of a friend someone is, Id never leave something that important to me stored at their house.
> ...


sometimes drama seems to follow certain individuals.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 6, 2015)

snerd said:


> Okie Dokie.


dude i like totally get this.....

Like my sister in law kicked out her husband and moved her boyfriend in right.    so it is like zero degrees out and chit. so her husband walked around all night because well if he stopped he would freeze to death. she has the car....

so like, they ask me if her husband can stay with me, you know, because it is cold out.   And they have sympathy for him and stuff..

course i said no right. ... LIke, why did she move her boyfriend in and put him on the street in one day right?   why can't she just let her husband and boyfriend stay with her?


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

sliest,

I posted this here because I assumed people here would be able to empathize and maybe I wouldn't feel so alone...since I am alone here and have no one else to talk to about this. I sort of thought this is what open forums were for, especially when my post pertains to the forum's topic. Advice? Not really...I have to go to court...simple...however, by chance, if someone had been through something similar, I certainly wouldn't turn advice away. Free equipment? Not in the slightest. Never once did I ask for anything. I'm not a charity case. Perhaps a warning to others...people you trust the most with what you value the most can destroy you the most. If my post offends you in any way, you certainly don't need to follow it. I was just looking for an outlet where people might understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> Yeah, I dont care how good of a friend someone is, Id never leave something that important to me stored at their house.



I have friends I would trust with my *life*.  Trusting them with gear would be a non-issue.

If you don't have friends you would entrust your life with, then you need better friends.


----------



## sleist (Feb 6, 2015)

ThroughTheIris said:


> sliest,
> 
> I posted this here because I assumed people here would be able to empathize and maybe I wouldn't feel so alone...since I am alone here and have no one else to talk to about this. I sort of thought this is what open forums were for, especially when my post pertains to the forum's topic. Advice? Not really...I have to go to court...simple...however, by chance, if someone had been through something similar, I certainly wouldn't turn advice away. Free equipment? Not in the slightest. Never once did I ask for anything. I'm not a charity case. Perhaps a warning to others...people you trust the most with what you value the most can destroy you the most. If my post offends you in any way, you certainly don't need to follow it. I was just looking for an outlet where people might understand where I'm coming from.



You need to speak to someone who will help you stop being a victim.  You will not find this in an online photography forum.
Seek out a trained professional.
I wish you well.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 6, 2015)

i parked my car in a no parking zone today. Realizing there was a risk of it being towed, i carried my camera equipment with me instead of leaving it in the car.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 6, 2015)

sleist said:


> ThroughTheIris said:
> 
> 
> > sliest,
> ...




Uncalled for.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i parked my car in a no parking zone today. Realizing there was a risk of it being towed, i carried my camera equipment with me instead of leaving it in the car.


What are you disagreeing with? Nothing to disagree with. I really did. camera, five lenses, batteries, sd cards, filters...


----------



## sleist (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > ThroughTheIris said:
> ...



Sorry, but this is something I have experience with.
Trust me when I say I wish I didn't.


----------



## snerd (Feb 6, 2015)

I see dead cows. They don't know they're dead.


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 6, 2015)

You got advice from Gary Fong? did I read that right? I'm not sure either it's such a good idea to be too public with the specifics of your situation, but I hope you get things resolved and it goes better for you from here.

I'd think too about looking at what's available in the community where you are now, whether it be personal support or something fun and photography related. Good luck.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 6, 2015)

Snerd should I even ask...? Are you watching that movie where the cows fly around in a tornado? Or are you on pain meds for your shoulder again? Whatever you're doing/watching hope you're having a nice evening!


----------



## Designer (Feb 6, 2015)

ThroughTheIris said:


> sliest,
> 
> I posted this here because I assumed people here would be able to empathize and maybe I wouldn't feel so alone...since I am alone here and have no one else to talk to about this. I sort of thought this is what open forums were for, especially when my post pertains to the forum's topic. Advice? Not really...I have to go to court...simple...however, by chance, if someone had been through something similar, I certainly wouldn't turn advice away. Free equipment? Not in the slightest. Never once did I ask for anything. I'm not a charity case. Perhaps a warning to others...people you trust the most with what you value the most can destroy you the most. If my post offends you in any way, you certainly don't need to follow it. I was just looking for an outlet where people might understand where I'm coming from.


We don't want you to feel alone, at least not without us anyway. 

Sure, feel welcome to vent, although you might want to use the HTML tags; [VENT] [/VENT] just to make it clear. 

My advice is to take a deep breath and try to get your life back together.

Yes, I am quite familiar with trusting someone only to have them steal my stuff.  I lost quite a bit of valuable stuff, and it's hard to ever trust anyone again.  I know.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 6, 2015)

snerd said:


> I see dead cows. They don't know they're dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


i like steak, almost as good as BACON.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 6, 2015)

Do not believe this is an appropriate forum for a personal tragedy post but also don't see any reason to kick her while she's down.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2015)

Good luck.  I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## snerd (Feb 6, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Snerd should I even ask...? Are you watching that movie where the cows fly around in a tornado? Or are you on pain meds for your shoulder again? Whatever you're doing/watching hope you're having a nice evening!


LOL! It was a reference to a meme of sorts. The Cult of the Dead Cow, a hacker group, who will attain "Global Domination Through Media Saturation". 

Cult of the Dead Cow - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Sorry, it's what popped into my head after reading the OP. It simply struck me as funny that one would completely change/rearrange one's entire life over a stalking incident, and then immediately go on the Internets and start posting personal things. Pay me no mind. (oh! the meds are for my 'back' mostly)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 6, 2015)

Back, shoulder, whatever works. (Or should I say doesn't work?) Blame it on delirium from the heat wave you're having while most of us are freezin'.

I think it's hard when the OP hasn't posted much to know the person or to quite know what to think with a rather lengthy personal story. Maybe this would have been better in the off topic section and getting more acquainted on here first.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Feel free to have the thread moved to which ever section you deem appropriate.

The reason for my lack of activity on here is because over the years I've joined two times prior and left after seeing the negativity towards people who just genuinely wanted to improve their photography but were treated like they weren't up to par and instead of giving constructive suggestion and encouragement on what they had done well, simply had their images torn to shreds. As a instructor, it was appalling. I guess "giving it another go" here has proved that the general attitude has not changed. Shrug. Yall ain't hurtin my feelings. You get to live with your negativity. I don't. Lol.

Gary Fong and I talk extremely often so I don't see what is "not such a good idea" about saying what I said.

A "simple" stalking incident was far larger of an issue than I am sharing because THAT is my personal information that nobody in the photography community has any need to know about. This isn't just spouting my personal problems....my equipment was stolen. That's relavent to the forum to which it was posted. I was looking for an outlet to talk to like minded people. (Clearly not the case) If you have no interest in my "personal tragedy" then why are you wasting your energy typing responses unless it makes you feel better about yourself to attempt to belittle someone <SARCASM>with such tact and maturity.</SARCASM>


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh and I never left my camera bag in my car alone....had a trusted friend been sitting in the car with it, I wouldn't have hesitated to....do you see the flaw in your statement?


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Im also confused as to where most of your attitudes have derailed. Isn't this like preschool stuff?

1. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.
2. Always let people off an elevator before you get on.
3. Don't chew with your mouth open. 

Parents try to raise their kids not to act like little jackasses. It just doesn't always pan out.  And those are the ones that love to thrive in others misfortunes. There are far more productive things to do in life than troll message boards. This thread has turned straight up comical.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

*drops the mic*


----------



## Buckster (Feb 7, 2015)

What a crappy experience!  Several years ago I had all my tools, big screen TV and several other things stolen from a storage unit, and it sucked.  I don't even want to think about losing all my photo gear!  I do have insurance on it though, so I feel a bit safer about it.

Good luck with rebuilding.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you, Buckster. I'm sorry you had to go through that. It's a special kind of feeling in your stomach when you realize someone else now has everything you worked for.


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

Having insurance is not the panacea you expect it to be.

Someone stole three chainsaws, a gas-powered hedge trimmer, a circular saw, a portable power plane, and a bottle of diesel conditioner.  These are just the items that I noticed were missing. 

Unfortunately I turned in my insurance claim before I realized the true extent of what all was stolen, and so I "ate" a huge portion of the loss on my own. 

Furthermore, the insurance company was not forthcoming in assisting me to file my claim, so I errantly claimed the cost of the original purchase, not the cost of replacement, therefore when I went to replace the chainsaws and hedge trimmer, I paid nearly twice what I got from the insurance company.  And because I have claimed a loss, I cannot change carriers for at least three years. 

So yes, I have insurance, but I would be money ahead in the long run if I didn't.  The total of all premium payments for many years would cover quite a lot more than I was reimbursed for the recent loss.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> ...... so I errantly claimed the cost of the original purchase, not the cost of replacement, therefore when I went to replace the chainsaws and hedge trimmer, I paid nearly twice what I got from the insurance company. ..........



You probably came out ahead.  Typically, insurance will cover the _current value_ of an item at the time it was stolen, regardless of what you paid for it originally, and certainly with no consideration as to replacement cost.

If you purchased a chain saw for $500 10 years ago, and it's replacement sells for $750 today, those numbers are not relevant.  What you usually would get is the current market value of a used, 10-year-old chain saw.  $200 if you're lucky.

Insurance is designed to _make you whole_.  You had a chain saw worth $200.  They pay you $200.  You are _whole_ again.  Any policy that claims they will reimburse you for either the purchase price or replacement cost will merely raise the premiums in order to do so.  So the net result is you end up buying a new chain saw on an installment plan.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

From what I read, the amount you can claim is basically the amount youd spend to buy that item off Craigslist. 

Some BS.


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Any policy that claims they will reimburse you for either the purchase price or replacement cost will merely raise the premiums ..



Yes, that is what the policy was.  I feel used and abused.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't do insurance unless it is for higher dollars i cant cover. Insurance companies make money playing the odds. If you can afford to do the same you save money.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Feb 7, 2015)

ThroughTheIris said:


> From what I read, the amount you can claim is basically the amount youd spend to buy that item off Craigslist.
> 
> Some BS.



You need better things to read.

My gear is insured for the replacement cost. If my 5D gets jacked, the insurance company pays me the amount needed to purchase whatever model is closest in terms of features, etc.

Craig's List? No, I don't think so...


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Policies vary.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> ThroughTheIris said:
> 
> 
> > From what I read, the amount you can claim is basically the amount youd spend to buy that item off Craigslist.
> ...


This is the difference between professional photographer's insurance and a home-owner's policy rider or similar.  I pay $750/year on just shy of $30K worth of gear through a company that ONLY deals in professional business insurance.  If anything is lost, stolen, spindled, folded or mutilated, aside from deductible, I get brand-new gear; in other words, a D700 would magically turn into a D800; a D3 to a D4s, etc.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
 I get brand-new gear; in other words, a D700 would magically turn into a D800; a D3 to a D4s, etc.[/QUOTE]

Now this is why insurance is so expensive for the rest of us. With my insurance company I have to list what I own and proof of ownership (pictures and serial numbers) of whats being insured.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Now this is why insurance is so expensive for the rest of us. With my insurance company I have to list what I own and proof of ownership (pictures and serial numbers) of whats being insured.


As do I.  My company has a complete record of everything I own, down to light-stands and spare flash tubes.  I'm not sure I understand why my insurance premiums make insurance more expensive for you however.


----------



## KmH (Feb 7, 2015)

What logic do you use to come to the conclusion that someone paying for 'replacement cost' insurance makes insurance more expensive for everyone else?

After all, John is the one paying the $750 a year in premiums.

All insurance companies are going to require a proof of ownership and serial numbers.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Replacement cost policies will in general cost more than actual cash value policies, unless the insured assets are expected to appreciate.

I suppose it's possible that someone in business would not know that both sorts of policies exist, but I find it surprising. You ought to, if you're in business, and you ought to have the right mix of policies for your needs.

This is basic.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Replacement cost policies will in general cost more than actual cash value policies, unless the insured assets are expected to appreciate.
> 
> I suppose it's possible that someone in business would not know that both sorts of policies exist, but I find it surprising. You ought to, if you're in business, and you ought to have the right mix of policies for your needs.
> 
> This is basic.


Yep, and this is the 'right' plan for me.  Based on the age of some of my gear, it wouldn't be worth very much on a 'depreciated value' policy since like my vehicles, I tend to wring every last bit of work out of any piece of gear.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Consult your accountant but there are likely tax implications if you've depreciated some item, and it gets destroyed, and replaced.

I am not an accountant, but that feels a lot like taxable income.

Anyways.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Mr. Innuendo said:
> 
> 
> > ThroughTheIris said:
> ...


Deleted. Realized it was too far off subject from camera gear after posting.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Consult your accountant but there are likely tax implications if you've depreciated some item, and it gets destroyed, and replaced.
> 
> I am not an accountant, but that feels a lot like taxable income.
> 
> Anyways.


Interesting point; I hadn't thought of that.  Hopefully I never need to find out, but I will definitely check on that.  Thanks!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is why insurance is so expensive for the rest of us. With my insurance company I have to list what I own and proof of ownership (pictures and serial numbers) of whats being insured.
> ...





KmH said:


> What logic do you use to come to the conclusion that someone paying for 'replacement cost' insurance makes insurance more expensive for everyone else?
> 
> After all, John is the one paying the $750 a year in premiums.
> 
> All insurance companies are going to require a proof of ownership and serial numbers.



Sorry. I took the last part of your comment as saying "I get brand-new gear; in other words, a D700 would magically turn into a D800; a D3 to a D4s, as meaning you would falsify what you owned.  Sorry for my miss understanding.


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

You don't need to "falsify" any statement if the item you list is no longer offered, and has been superseded by a later model.  That's what happened with my stuff.  The manufacturer simply wasn't offering the same models anymore, so I had to go the current model to get the same features.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> You don't need to "falsify" any statement if the item you list is no longer offered, and has been superseded by a later model.  That's what happened with my stuff.  The manufacturer simply wasn't offering the same models anymore, so I had to go the current model to get the same features.


 
Thanks. I think what confused me was when he used the term "magically"


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to "falsify" any statement if the item you list is no longer offered, and has been superseded by a later model.  That's what happened with my stuff.  The manufacturer simply wasn't offering the same models anymore, so I had to go the current model to get the same features.
> ...


Yeah, I can see where the confusion was; poor choice of words on my part.  That said, I hope the magic never happens.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

I love how everyone else in this thread can act in a civil manner amognst one another. But when a comment is made towards me it's simply to point out my lack of intellect and poor judgement. 

No offer to share knowledge, just "well that's what you get for being stupid".  This forum never ceases to prove that few are actually here to help and support one another in the same community. I certainly hope you don't act this way without a screen to hide behind.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

It's not clear what you're looking for? I have no magic that can recover your gear and repair your life.

Plenty of people have expressed earnest sympathy. What else is there to be done?


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe two have expressed genuine sympathy and one has offered a suggestion to recover the loss. The rest has been backhanded, tactless comments to make them feel intellectually above me.

What else is there to be done? Nothing from everyone who is far too superior to me to show me any respect. Why even post in the thread? Don't your have more productive things to do?

Carry on. Lol!


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree on the insurance part, if this is a business then it's just part of the cost. I had four computers stolen last year and was just happy that I was not harmed and the the one camera I had along was not taken. In the case of the OP I'm am just wondering if their lawyer or police have told them they have a chance to recover anything or if it's best to just move on.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

I count at least a half dozen genuinely sympathetic replies.

Also, with respect, google suggests that you post a new and different dramatic tale every year or so, someplace or other. DIdn't all your stuff get stolen from a storage unit 6 months ago? Or maybe burned up? I couldn't quite follow.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Hahaha psycho. Wasn't  unit 6 and nothing was stolen. Just broken in to. I've had a bit of a rough run in the last year, to say the least. So why put all this effort in to researching someone whom you have nothing left to do for....yea. You have NOTHING to add here except rude, judgemental comments. And a lame attempt to "call me out" for having few options to vent and actually talk to people about my termoil cause I had no real people to trust? Is that ANY of your business? No. I kept it on topic here. I was looking for a way to just let it out and talk. But since you're so highly offended, I guess you forgot where the "back" button is to go troll someone else's thread or AT LEASTTTT get your facts right when you run a background check.

I literally can't do anything but shake my head and laugh at you. I remember trying to dig up dirt on people too....in middle school. But I became a grown up. Perhaps you missed the memo?

I'm pretty much over this trainwreck. Lol. I don't need to DEFEND myself to a bunch of negative people for simply trying to discuss a hardship in my life. At least if I talked to the wall about it it would keep its damn mouth shut instead of try to be an electronic tough guy. Hahaha. Wow.

Thank you to those who offered sympathy or advice. It truly means a lot.

And thank you to those who made yourselves look ridiculous and made me smile knowing I don't have to have negative people like you in my life anymore. Tis but a mouse click away....the award clearly goes to "photoguy99". Although his accuracy is a tad off, he sure had the heart and determination. You may want to pick up a new hobby. Cause you just made yourself look like a total tool, my dear.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow.

I made no judgments. Imagine if I had, though


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2015)

OP:  I think you need to bear in mind that you're a relatively unknown quantity here, and people making posts on Internet forums for nefarious purposes isn't exactly unheard of.  Despite being one of the major photography forums on the 'net, TPF actually has a fairly tight-knit community of regulars who have gotten to know each other (as best one can in cyber-space), and/or actually met face to face.  I make no judgements or assumptions about your situation, , rather I am simply pointing out why you may have received the degree of sympathy to which you felt entitled.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 7, 2015)

I make no pretense of being able to tell truth from falsehood on the internet.

I am old and have seen much. I've seen these things resolve both ways, but usually it is unknowable. To the incredible frustration of the person who wishes to be believed, be they honest or not.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 7, 2015)

It's no skin off my nose to give someone the benefit of the doubt and show the empathy I feel for anyone who has suffered such a personal tragedy.

If they didn't actually suffer it, it doesn't negatively impact me in any way.  If they did though, it's nothing short of piling on a level of cruelty that's inhumane to kick them even more when they're down and call them a liar, or imply it.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Feb 9, 2015)

Buckster said:


> It's no skin off my nose to give someone the benefit of the doubt and show the empathy I feel for anyone who has suffered such a personal tragedy.
> 
> If they didn't actually suffer it, it doesn't negatively impact me in any way.  If they did though, it's nothing short of piling on a level of cruelty that's inhumane to kick them even more when they're down and call them a liar, or imply it.



Ah wisdom creeps onto the internet.

Miraculous!!!  

Good luck 'Iris life can really be a ***** sometimes.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 9, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> I simply don't believe that story. No photographer with all those years experience, and equipment would go off in a car and leave the cameras in some hell hole. Nope...ph



I happen to be on a lithium-haldol treatment at the moment. So yeah. Maybe in the olden days you could get away with being a jerk, but that was then.


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2015)

Alright we are done.


----------

